# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ((لطفا راهــــــنماییم کنید)) ساعت مطالعه پشت کنکوری ها

## nilofar76

سلام دوستان..
1.
من الان پشت کنکوری رشته تجربی هستم..
از اول ابان شروع کردم..
میدونم خیلی عقب افتادم ولی مجبور شدم..
ساعت مطالعم از 8 ساعت شروع شده این هفته 9 و نیم میخونم..!!
من اکثر او قات توی خونم و وقت زیاد دارم..!!
اما نمیدونم باید روزی چند ساعت بخونم تا بتونم تا بهمن ماه یک دور کتاب هامو دوره کنم!!
من منبع مطالعاتیم یکم زیاده..
2.
دوستان پشت کنکوری روزی چند ساعت میخونید؟




ممنونم کمکم کنید.. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## KowsarDDC

> سلام دوستان..
> 1.
> من الان پشت کنکوری رشته تجربی هستم..
> از اول ابان شروع کردم..
> میدونم خیلی عقب افتادم ولی مجبور شدم..
> ساعت مطالعم از 8 ساعت شروع شده این هفته 9 و نیم میخونم..!!
> من اکثر او قات توی خونم و وقت زیاد دارم..!!
> اما نمیدونم باید روزی چند ساعت بخونم تا بتونم تا بهمن ماه یک دور کتاب هامو دوره کنم!!
> من منبع مطالعاتیم یکم زیاده..
> ...


خیلی هم عقب نیفتادی ساعت مطالعه بستگی به تعداد منابع و طرز استفادشون داره من تقریبا 8 ساعت می خونم

----------


## mehrsa.m

*نگران نباش منم تازه همین هفته  شروع کردم...منابعت رو کم کن...فقط اونایی که مفید هستن...بقیه رو حتی اگه بخونی فایده نداره چون مرور نشدن...کم کم ساعت مطالعتو بالا ببر....مفید درس بخون...قطعا جبران که میکنی هیچ...از خیلی ها جلو میوفتی...شک نکن....موفق باشی...*

----------


## KowsarDDC

> *نگران نباش منم تازه همین هفته  شروع کردم...منابعت رو کم کن...فقط اونایی که مفید هستن...بقیه رو حتی اگه بخونی فایده نداره چون مرور نشدن...کم کم ساعت مطالعتو بالا ببر....مفید درس بخون...قطعا جبران که میکنی هیچ...از خیلی ها جلو میوفتی...شک نکن....موفق باشی...*


عزیزم تو هم ازمون نمیری؟

----------


## Delgir

به نظرمن توادبیات آرایه وزبان فارسی روبخونیدعربی قواعدونکات ترجمه بعداتست, فیزیک فصل های سخت دینامیک وحرکت وفیزیک3 ,شیمی هم به نظرمن شیمی3خونده بشه اول بهتره, برای زبان هم اول قواعد...البته این نظرمن هست وخودتون بهترمی تونیدتشخیص بدید...

----------


## sinone.art

به حرف دلت گوش کن...

----------


## mehrsa.m

> عزیزم تو هم ازمون نمیری؟


_نه عزیزم....احتمالا بعد عید.....خودم توی خونه برنامه رو میخونم از این هفته که شروع کردم یه مقدار عقبم....ولی خوب میرسم....
شما هم ازمون نمیری ؟؟؟؟؟
_

----------


## KowsarDDC

> _نه عزیزم....احتمالا بعد عید.....خودم توی خونه برنامه رو میخونم از این هفته که شروع کردم یه مقدار عقبم....ولی خوب میرسم....
> شما هم ازمون نمیری ؟؟؟؟؟
> _


نه 
دقیقا مثه همیم

----------


## srh

> سلام دوستان..
> 1.
> من الان پشت کنکوری رشته تجربی هستم..
> از اول ابان شروع کردم..
> میدونم خیلی عقب افتادم ولی مجبور شدم..
> ساعت مطالعم از 8 ساعت شروع شده این هفته 9 و نیم میخونم..!!
> من اکثر او قات توی خونم و وقت زیاد دارم..!!
> اما نمیدونم باید روزی چند ساعت بخونم تا بتونم تا بهمن ماه یک دور کتاب هامو دوره کنم!!
> من منبع مطالعاتیم یکم زیاده..
> ...


من نظري راجع به ساعت مطالعه ندارم  فقط بهت ميگم ببين نيازت با چند ساعت بر طرف ميشه همين جز خودتم هيچ كسي نميدونه اينو مطمئن باشه 

فقط يه چيزي !!
چرا تا بهمن ؟ ضرر ميكنيدااا بزاريد درسا اروم اروم پيش بيان تا اردي بهشت از اردي بهشت تا اواخر تير هم برا جمع بندي نهايي 

درسا زود تموم بشن تلاشتون كمتر ميشه و يه جور درس گريزي پيدا ميكنيد 
از ما گفتن بود 
*باشد كه بهترين را انتخاب كنيد*

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستان..
> 1.
> من الان پشت کنکوری رشته تجربی هستم..
> از اول ابان شروع کردم..
> میدونم خیلی عقب افتادم ولی مجبور شدم..
> ساعت مطالعم از 8 ساعت شروع شده این هفته 9 و نیم میخونم..!!
> من اکثر او قات توی خونم و وقت زیاد دارم..!!
> اما نمیدونم باید روزی چند ساعت بخونم تا بتونم تا بهمن ماه یک دور کتاب هامو دوره کنم!!
> من منبع مطالعاتیم یکم زیاده..
> ...


ساعت  مطالعه بین 10 تا 12 حداکثرشه...البته بیشتر بستگی به توانایی هات و میزان مطالعت در سال قبل داره
برا اتمام دروس هم عجله نکن
یکبار درست و مفهومی بخونی بهتر از اینه که چندبار سطحی بخونی

----------


## KowsarDDC

> منم تازه شروع کردم ولی ساعت مطالعم خیلی کمه روزی 3یا4 ساعت هنوز از فیزیک هیچی نخوندم و ریاضی فقط احتمالو خوندم عمومی ها هم که کلا برنامه ای نداشتم براشون تا حالا
> کلا وضعم خیلی خرابه
> ولی دیگه باید شروع کنم درست و حسابی بخونم


نگران نباش ایشالا میرسی یهویی که نمیشه ساعتشو بالا برد آروم آروم.........

----------


## BeHnAz76

سلام منم تازه شروع کردم...روزایی که خونم 8ساعت و دوروزی که کلاس میرم 6ساعت
دقیقا مشکل منم آزمون های عقب افتاده ست...کم کم به 10ساعت رسونده بشه خوبه

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

چه جالب همه تازه شروع کردن اینجا که!!!!!!
ساعت مطالعه بستگی بخ خودت دداره وبیش از اون به هدفت!!!!هدفت یه رشته ی تاپه ساعت مطالعه خوب میخواد اگرهم نه میشه به 4-5 ساعت تو هر دانشگاهی قبول شد
بعد توروخدا نپرسین که چند ساعت بخونیم شما فشرده بخونم ثلا اگه قراره 8ساعت بخونی سعی کن دیگه حداکثر تا6عصر تموم کنی بعد اون 6ساعت وقت اضافه میاری کم کم سعی کن این وقت رو با مطالعه پر کنی...خودش زیاد میشه دیگه....
منابع هم سعی کن برا اختصاصیا حداکثر 2منبع داشته باشی نه بیشتر عمومی هم مبحثی کارکن ادبیاتو یه کم بری جلو دستت میاد واز تجربیات پارسال هم استفاده کن دورشون نریز به درد میخورن!!!

----------


## zahra_sba

منم تازه شروع کردم البته از مهرشروع کرده بودم ولی یه سری مشکلات داشتم عقب افتادم  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Arian_GNTC

کمیت مهم نیست کیفیت مهمه
میبینی یه نفر 4 ساعت میخونه صدتا نکته کنکوری یاد میگیره،یه نفر 15 ساعت میخونه و فقط حفظ میکنه و 2 روز دیگش ازش سئوال بپرسی هیچی بارش نیست.
کلا سعی کن کیفیت رو بالا ببری،کمیت همون 7 الی 8 ساعت کافیه.
نکته دیگه اینه که دوستان میگن خیلیا دیر شروع کردن بله درسته هر سال که میگذره،نسل درس خون و مسئولیت پذیر و  باهوش کشور کم تر میشه و اکثر کنکوری های 95 که اولین بارشونه کنکور میدن بیشتر دنبال لودگی و اینترنت و گوشی و دختر/پسر بازی  و وقت هدر دادن هستن،واسه همینه که هر سال فرصت واسه درس خونا و پشت کنکوریا بهتر و بیشتر وجود داره.البته قصد توهین به هیچ یک از دوستان رو ندارم و کلی گفتم.

----------


## m a h s a

> نه 
> دقیقا مثه همیم





> _نه عزیزم....احتمالا بعد عید.....خودم توی خونه برنامه رو میخونم از این هفته که شروع کردم یه مقدار عقبم....ولی خوب میرسم....
> شما هم ازمون نمیری ؟؟؟؟؟
> _


وشماها  بهترین کار  رو انجام دادید...
منم از اول مهر جوگیر شدم رفتم قلمچی نوشتم  گفتم میخونم
اما 3تا آزمون عقبم...این پشتیبان و جلساتشونم که رو مخه...
کلا بدوضعیتیه...کاش منم نمینوشتم :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amirbay

> سلام دوستان..
> 1.
> من الان پشت کنکوری رشته تجربی هستم..
> از اول ابان شروع کردم..
> میدونم خیلی عقب افتادم ولی مجبور شدم..
> ساعت مطالعم از 8 ساعت شروع شده این هفته 9 و نیم میخونم..!!
> من اکثر او قات توی خونم و وقت زیاد دارم..!!
> اما نمیدونم باید روزی چند ساعت بخونم تا بتونم تا بهمن ماه یک دور کتاب هامو دوره کنم!!
> من منبع مطالعاتیم یکم زیاده..
> ...


من از اول مهر با 5 ساعت شروع کردم و هفته ای سی دقیقه به ساعت مطالعم اضافه کردم که کم نیارم یا همون اولش نوتور نسوزونم   :Yahoo (4): 
الان حدود 8:30 ساعت میخونم که با سی دقیقه مرور هم میشه 9 ساعت

----------


## Ultra

یه حسی بهم میگه داره این تیپ مطالب شروع میشه که
اگه از الان شروع کنم فلان رشته قبول میشم یا نه؟!
دیر نیست؟!
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Chandler Bing

من که تو روزایی که مدرسه میرم معمولا 8 ساعت میخونم که مفیدش 7 ساعته
روزای تعطیل هم 10-11 ساعت
باید تا جایی که میدونی برات بازده داره بخونی
فقط نباید کم بیاری وسط راه
کلا بستگی به خود فرد هم داره
از وقتی که تو خونه داری استفاده کن
حداقل مثه من وقتتو تو مدرسه حروم نمیکنی

----------


## hamed_habibi

وست عزیز سعی کن تستای خوب بزنی....یکی از دوستای من واسه مثلثات 400تست زده بود من 50تا اونوقت باور کن نتونست حتی یک تست تو ازمون بزنه...من خودم تستارو منتخب مبکنم وازاونا طرح میکنم..یعنی سعی میکنم از یه جایی به بعد خودم خودمو به چالش بکشم...مثلا تو تستی که tan2xرو خواسته من ازخودم cos2xوsin2xروهم میپرسم که قشنگ تست هلاجی یا حلاجی بشه.....ریاضی وفیزیک و عربی سوال تکراری زیاد میاد...درضمن یکی از بدترین افت های کتاب تستا اینه سال تست رو ذکر میکنن که باعث این میشه ماها حفظ بشیم تا یاد بگیریم....درکل سعی کن زیاد تست نزنی خوب تست بزن من برادرم تو طول سال فقط یاد گرفت وکم تست زد وموقع جمع بندی چون درسارو فهمیده بود باورکن روزی 500به بالا تست میزد..کنکور سخت نیس ماها سختش کردیم...زیستم ترکیبی بخون مثلا درس 1و2دوم رو با 5سوم و1و2چهارم بخون...اینطوری خیلی جلویی...

----------


## nilofar76

> منم تازه شروع کردم ولی ساعت مطالعم خیلی کمه روزی 3یا4 ساعت هنوز از فیزیک هیچی نخوندم و ریاضی فقط احتمالو خوندم عمومی ها هم که کلا برنامه ای نداشتم براشون تا حالا
> کلا وضعم خیلی خرابه
> ولی دیگه باید شروع کنم درست و حسابی بخونم



یعله منم تازه استارت زدم :Yahoo (111):

----------


## nilofar76

> وست عزیز سعی کن تستای خوب بزنی....یکی از دوستای من واسه مثلثات 400تست زده بود من 50تا اونوقت باور کن نتونست حتی یک تست تو ازمون بزنه...من خودم تستارو منتخب مبکنم وازاونا طرح میکنم..یعنی سعی میکنم از یه جایی به بعد خودم خودمو به چالش بکشم...مثلا تو تستی که tan2xرو خواسته من ازخودم cos2xوsin2xروهم میپرسم که قشنگ تست هلاجی یا حلاجی بشه.....ریاضی وفیزیک و عربی سوال تکراری زیاد میاد...درضمن یکی از بدترین افت های کتاب تستا اینه سال تست رو ذکر میکنن که باعث این میشه ماها حفظ بشیم تا یاد بگیریم....درکل سعی کن زیاد تست نزنی خوب تست بزن من برادرم تو طول سال فقط یاد گرفت وکم تست زد وموقع جمع بندی چون درسارو فهمیده بود باورکن روزی 500به بالا تست میزد..کنکور سخت نیس ماها سختش کردیم...زیستم ترکیبی بخون مثلا درس 1و2دوم رو با 5سوم و1و2چهارم بخون...اینطوری خیلی جلویی...


ممنونم داداش ..
توصیه هاتو سعی میکنم اجرا کنم..

----------


## nilofar76

> من نظري راجع به ساعت مطالعه ندارم  فقط بهت ميگم ببين نيازت با چند ساعت بر طرف ميشه همين جز خودتم هيچ كسي نميدونه اينو مطمئن باشه 
> 
> فقط يه چيزي !!
> چرا تا بهمن ؟ ضرر ميكنيدااا بزاريد درسا اروم اروم پيش بيان تا اردي بهشت از اردي بهشت تا اواخر تير هم برا جمع بندي نهايي 
> 
> درسا زود تموم بشن تلاشتون كمتر ميشه و يه جور درس گريزي پيدا ميكنيد 
> از ما گفتن بود 
> *باشد كه بهترين را انتخاب كنيد*



ممنونم داداش..
اخه من استرسی نیستماااا
اما پارسال که میخوندم..
قصد داشتم تا اردیبهشت ادامه بدم..
اما انقدر رو هو تلنبار شد که من استرس گرفتم هیـــــــــــــــــچ..قید پزشکی و زدم هیــــــــــــچ
درسا رم گلچین کردم... :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114): 
به همین خاطر میخوام حداقل تا عید 2 بار بخونم تا یکم خیالم را حت بشه :Yahoo (112):

----------


## nilofar76

> وشماها  بهترین کار  رو انجام دادید...
> منم از اول مهر جوگیر شدم رفتم قلمچی نوشتم  گفتم میخونم
> اما 3تا آزمون عقبم...این پشتیبان و جلساتشونم که رو مخه...
> کلا بدوضعیتیه...کاش منم نمینوشتم




منم خر شدم رفتم نوشتم..
کلن عقبم!!!! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## srh

> ]کمیت مهم نیست کیفیت مهمه[/COLOR]
> میبینی یه نفر 4 ساعت میخونه صدتا نکته کنکوری یاد میگیره،یه نفر 15 ساعت میخونه و فقط حفظ میکنه و 2 روز دیگش ازش سئوال بپرسی هیچی بارش نیست.
> کلا سعی کن کیفیت روt بالا ببری،کمیت همون 7 الی 8 ساعت کافیه.
> نکته دیگه اینه که دوستان میگن خیلیا دیر شروع کردن بله درسته هر سال که میگذره،نسل درس خون و مسئولیت پذیر و  باهوش کشور کم تر میشه و اکثر کنکوری های 95 که اولین بارشونه کنکور میدن بیشتر دنبال لودگی و اینترنت و گوشی و دختر/پسر بازی  و وقت هدر دادن هستن،واسه همینه که هر سال فرصت واسه درس خونا و پشت کنکوریا بهتر و بیشتر وجود داره.البته قصد توهین به هیچ یک از دوستان رو ندارم و کلی گفتم.


كميت مهم نيست كيفيت مهمه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (8): 
كيفيت بي كميت رو بزار لب كوزه ابش رو بخور 
كميت بي كيفيت قابش كن بزن تو اتاقت 

اگه درس خون باشي كميت كيفيت رو ميكشه سمت خودش

----------


## srh

> ممنونم داداش..
> اخه من استرسی نیستماااا
> اما پارسال که میخوندم..
> قصد داشتم تا اردیبهشت ادامه بدم..
> اما انقدر رو هو تلنبار شد که من استرس گرفتم هیـــــــــــــــــچ..قید پزشکی و زدم هیــــــــــــچ
> درسا رم گلچین کردم...
> به همین خاطر میخوام حداقل تا عید 2 بار بخونم تا یکم خیالم را حت بشه


*نميدونم با خودتونه 
به نظرم كلي نخونيد و مرور كنيد درس به درس مرور كنيد 
مثلا جاي اينكه ٣ بار كل كتاب رو بخونيد و مرور كنيد ٣ بار يه فصل و ٣ بار فصل بعدش رو همينجور تا اخر بخونيد

وقت زياد افت پشت كنكورياس شايد اگه به فكر تا بهمن تموم كردنيد ( كه هرگز نميتونيد ) مطمئن باشيد تا ٢٥ تير كم ميارين 
اين خط / اينم سه تا خط ديگه ///*

----------


## Hadise..

سلام دوست خوبم

کمیت زیاد مهم نیست.کیفیت مهمه. سعی کن تا هر وقت تونستی درس بخونی. سعی کن هر روز، خیلی عالی باشی و عالی بخونی. هر روز وقتی از عملکردت راضی بودی، بدون عالی بودی.

موفق باشی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## K0nkurii1111

من پارسال اصن نخوندم و میگفتم امسال حداقلش 12ساعت میخونم ومیترکونم وخسته نمیشم و هدف دارم :Yahoo (4): ولی بعد کل اعصاب خردی و عقب افتادگی به این نتیجه رسیدم که نمیشه وباید از6 7ساعت شروع کنم و وقتی خوب عادت کردم بیشترش کنم دقیقا دیروز فهمیدم اینو .بعد اگه منابعتون زیاده دوتاشو باهم نخونین اول یکیشو بزنین تستای خوبشو علامت دار کنین موقع جمع بندی علامت دارارو بزنین و بعدش برین سراغ کتاب بعدی اگه بازم هست اونم عید بزنین

----------


## nilofar76

> من پارسال اصن نخوندم و میگفتم امسال حداقلش 12ساعت میخونم ومیترکونم وخسته نمیشم و هدف دارمولی بعد کل اعصاب خردی و عقب افتادگی به این نتیجه رسیدم که نمیشه وباید از6 7ساعت شروع کنم و وقتی خوب عادت کردم بیشترش کنم دقیقا دیروز فهمیدم اینو .بعد اگه منابعتون زیاده دوتاشو باهم نخونین اول یکیشو بزنین تستای خوبشو علامت دار کنین موقع جمع بندی علامت دارارو بزنین و بعدش برین سراغ کتاب بعدی اگه بازم هست اونم عید بزنین




مرسی عزیزم اتفاقا برنامه خوم هم همینه..

----------


## terme1

بچه ها کسی هست که بخواد تازه شروع کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟میخوام ببینم برنامه  ایی که از ازمونا جا مونده و چه جوری میخونن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اصلا کسی هست ؟؟؟؟؟اصلا  میشه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nilofar76

اره منم جا موندم ولی دارم میخونم

----------


## hanjera

> بچه ها کسی هست که بخواد تازه شروع کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟میخوام ببینم برنامه  ایی که از ازمونا جا مونده و چه جوری میخونن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اصلا کسی هست ؟؟؟؟؟اصلا  میشه ؟؟؟؟؟


برنامه ی ازمونو ول کن....
خودت بشین جوری که راحتی بخون...
من مثلا از اول مهر تا 20 مهر...شیمی دوم رو تموم کردم و رفتم رو زیست دوم و یک فصل مونده...کلا من اینطوری میخونم
هر فصل رو هم بالای 5 بار مرور میخونم بعد خوندن
درسته وقت کم میارم و نمیتونم بخونم بقیه ی کتابا رو..اما به فکر رتبه ی خیلی عالی نیستم و رتبه ی در حد معمولی هم برام قبوله  :Yahoo (112): 
الان بقیه میگن به جایی نمیرسی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## terme1

> اره منم جا موندم ولی دارم میخونم


چجوری میخونی که هم به برنامه ی ازمون میرسی هم جامونده ها رو میخونید هم مدرسه ......

----------


## nilofar76

من پشت کنکوریم..
 :Yahoo (4): 

اما توی برنامم هم قبلی هارو جا میدم هم جدیدیا..
تقریبا

----------


## fatima.te

ازمون قلم چی خیییییلی فشردس :Yahoo (19): 
من هر کاری میکنم بازم عقبم جوری ک باعث میشه بشینم فقط خودمو لعنت کنم ک چرا خواستم تکمیل ظرفیت شرکت کنم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## moez

برای یه بشت کنکوری 8ساعت هم میتونه کافی باشه

----------


## BeHnAz76

> اره منم جا موندم ولی دارم میخونم


آزمون قلم چی شرکت کردی؟؟

----------


## dralireza

دوستای گلم سلام
منم پشت کنکوریم اما هنوز شروع نکردم چون تا الان داشتم همه شرایطو واسه خوندن عالی محیا کنم....
اول ی توصیه به اونایی که می گن از عید می ریم قلم چی ب...ببینید این کار کاملا اشتباهه چون تو اون بازه ی زمانی کم نمی تونی خودتو آماده کنی و از طرفی هم استرس نمی ذاره پس از آزمون های دی ماه برین کانون
کی می گه از الان شروع کردن دیره؟؟؟؟اتفاقا این حرف شاید برای اونایی که ضعف دارن درست باشه اما به شخصه بای من اینجوری نیس 
اگه تو داشتن منابع مشکل داشتین بهم بگین تا بهتون کمک کنم موفق باشین

----------


## BeHnAz76

> دوستای گلم سلام
> منم پشت کنکوریم اما هنوز شروع نکردم چون تا الان داشتم همه شرایطو واسه خوندن عالی محیا کنم....
> اول ی توصیه به اونایی که می گن از عید می ریم قلم چی ب...ببینید این کار کاملا اشتباهه چون تو اون بازه ی زمانی کم نمی تونی خودتو آماده کنی و از طرفی هم استرس نمی ذاره پس از آزمون های دی ماه برین کانون
> کی می گه از الان شروع کردن دیره؟؟؟؟اتفاقا این حرف شاید برای اونایی که ضعف دارن درست باشه اما به شخصه بای من اینجوری نیس 
> اگه تو داشتن منابع مشکل داشتین بهم بگین تا بهتون کمک کنم موفق باشین


سوالم اینه عقب موندگی ازمون قلم چی وچطوری جبران میکنی؟؟

----------


## roshana

درود  :Yahoo (1):  
اول این که نگران نباشید !! شک نکنید خیلی ها به همین نقطه هم نرسیدند هنوز !!
اما این رو دلیلی نکنید که باز هم عقب بیوفتید !! 
ساعت مطالعه بین 8 تا 12 الان متغیره  و نمیشه مقایسه کرد !!
مثلا من اگه 1 ساعت زبان بخونم کاری رو میکنم که دوستم توی 5 ساعت میکنه !
پس با توجه به قدرتتون تصمیم بگیرید اما کمتر از 8 دیگه خیلی کمه !
من خودم بین 9 تا 11 متغیره معمولا 11 میخونم  :Yahoo (1):  
و این که اگه توی ازمون ها عقب افتادید بقیه رو از دست ندید 
چون معمولا مطالب تکرار میشه و به بقیه هم میرسید 
اگه نرسیدید برنامه ی جبرانی بذارید یعنی شبی 2 ساعت اضافه بخونید و اون دو ساعت 
رو به جبران گذشته اختصاص بدید 

موفق باشید

----------


## dralireza

خب من امسال نرفتم به دلایلی اما از دی ماه می خوام برم..
حالا واسه عقب موندگی ی برنامه ی 25 روزه آماده کردم با این برنامه می تونم تا آزمون 9بهمن قلمچی  جلو برم 
خب حالا بستگی به برنامه ات داره دیگه

----------


## roshana

> یه حسی بهم میگه داره این تیپ مطالب شروع میشه که
> اگه از الان شروع کنم فلان رشته قبول میشم یا نه؟!
> دیر نیست؟!




و ادامه هم داره تا دم کنکور  :Yahoo (4): 
چقدر پارسال خندیدیم یکی نوشته بود اصن نخونید از صبح
کنکور بخونید موفقید با این روال  :Yahoo (4): ))
پارساال یه عزیزی میخواست دوماه مونده به کنکور شروع کنه
نفهمیدیم چی شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## baran01

> نه 
> دقیقا مثه همیم


منم مثل شم ام دقیقا[emoji4] 

فرستاده شده از GT-I9060Iِ من با Tapatalk

----------

